# Why Hoyt?



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

If you want a sweet target bow you will not be dissappointed with a Hoyt. Go shoot one and when you buy one you can show all the guys bashing Hoyt how to shred 12 rings. As far as noise goes the only sounds you will hear is the sound of all the bashers crying as you shoot another 12.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Its the same way at our club here, Mathews guys keep on convincing me to switch. I have tried the Apex but unfortunately I was not convinced that this was the bow for me, too loud and too heavy. 

If you want a bow that is purely for spots or 3d, and money is not that much of an option. I would go for the Elite (Pro or Ultra) series. Vectrix XL would be a good choice too but if you are looking for great balance, forgiveness and accuracy - I strongly recommend the Elite's. 

You should try them for yourself and see if they fit you. You alone can decide which fits you best. 

Good luck...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*why Hoyts?*

Like archery, Hoyts are addictive. They shoot good, they feel good, they hunt good, they win good. If the Vectrix XL is like the UltraTecs you won't have any worries about noise or vibration. Maybe your clubies are envious?


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Im telling you, cant beat a hoyt. They shoot awesome. I love them.


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Bows*

Many good bows out there, I shoot a Hoyt but shoot what feels best to you. As long as you have confidence in the bow, you will shoot it better.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Don't shoot a Hoyt!*

They SUCK!!!!! Just kidding. I love mine. I have owned 4. I am trying to find number 5. I am going to keep my Trykon XL for hunting. I am trying to find a Pro-elite, Protec or 38 Pro for target. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## max4grizz700 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Shooting time...*

Thanks for all of the advice. I am gonna try to get by the shop next week and shoot the Vectrix XL. Has anyone had any personal experience with this bow? Is there another Hoyt out that is a better and more solid "target" bow? Thanks again.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

They have the best grips money can buy, they are fast (my trykon shots my lightspeeds at almost 285 w/ a 26" draw...) queit and vibration free, hold like rocks, shred paper, foam, and flesh. They are Mean lean killing machines! I love em, and would never give them up. Need I say more?:wink: 
Max


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## paulos07 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hoyt Experience*

I have shot the Hoyt Vectrix Xl. I believe that Hoyt totally transformed the Trykon when they changed the Cam and put on the Stealth Shot. I owned a Trykon and sold it to buy a Proelite for 3d. The Trykon had some string vibration and the cam had a radical break over. The Vectix does not have any of these issues. I believe that those who shoot the new Vectix will have more consistent groups and better scores than the Trykons. I ordered my ProElite because I shoot a lot more 3d than I go hunting. I made my decision of what to buy with my first shot. Great brace height and extremely friendly. I shot the Pro shooter's bow in my area and shot almost the same paper hole as he did. Two totally different shooting styles and yet the bow worked great for both of us. To put it plainly it was sweet to shoot it and felt great. Great speed to for a friendly bow with a longer brace height. This fall my hunting bow will be the Vectix Xl. Hope this was helpful. If you get a ProElite have a lot nocks handy you will need them if you shoot groups much.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hoyt*

I have shot Ultra Tec and now have a 38 Ultra and I hunt with a Razor Tec. I love them. For a target bow I don't think you can beat the 38 Ultra, 38 Pro, UltraElete, or ProElete. I haven't shot the Vetrex but I have heard good things about it. My thinking is that any of the first four mentioned would be more forgiving than the Vetrex.


----------



## bowstaff (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got my Vectrix XL three weeks ago and it's by far the best bow I have ever owned. There is zero vibration or "recoil" and the easiest bow I have ever tuned. It is a fast well balanced bow and if I could change any thing about it I would like it to be a bit lighter. The finish, craftsmanship, and ergonomics of the bow are top notch. Altohough I doupt there is a bad bow on the market, if the Vectrix XL if it fits you well it is the best of the best.:thumbs_up


----------



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah I'm supposed to have one... why do they have to take so long?!?!


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

When you try the Vectrix, try a Vulcan too....I did, and bought the Vulcan. Don't be scared off by the 6" brace height either...You must shoot one to understand.
Why Hoyt? For me it's the quality of the bow, laminated limbs, the pocket system, excellent cams, and extreme consistancy. I love mine, and this is #2 for me, as I was shooting my first Hoyt for 2 years before changing to the Vulcan.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

well I have a Super Tec, Pro Tec with 3000 limbs and a Trykon in my stable right now 
I love all 3 of them 

Looking for a set 2.0 spirals for my Protec however


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Hoyts rock, I shoot Hoyt and Mathews. My hoyt for Comp. and I will not use anyother for target. My Mathews does the big work, kills deer.

Why hoyts. I beleave it balances better in my hand, solid wall, and the KE is higher than my SB. Just shoots better for me.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

All the bow manufacturers do build good bows. But I do believe that Hoyt really has the consistency, tight fit, right from the factory ability to win tournaments that others seem to only have after serious tweaking. The quality is just so high, the speed is great, just great bows all around. If you're looking for a pure target bow I'd look at something with a little more axle to axle length than a Vectrix or even the XL. I shoot Pro-elite's with 2000 limbs and just can't see that a bow could be any better. I know a lot of people love the ulta-elite as well, but I've not shot those bows enough to know. I'm about to order a pro-38 myself in camo and really think it will be an awesome shooter.

Good luck


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Hoyt makes very fine bows for sure! I feel that if you shoot enough of them you'll find the right one for you! Don't get caught up in the brand thing, that's my advice. Try as many as possible.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

My husband has one and he really loves it. He says it is the best holding bow he has ever had. And believe me, he has had tons of bows, all brands, makes and models. His Vectris XL is very quiet when he shoots it, I think all bows are quiet nowadays.

Shoot all of them you can and make the decision for you, you are the one shooting it!!!


----------



## 3D4ever (Sep 23, 2005)

its hard to beat an Elite series bow from hoyt


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

why hoyt????

as far as finish goes on thier bows, they are cosmetically second to none. they look absolutelly great in thier target colors.

noise and vibration, i own several hoyts right now and feel less vibration than most bows i have shot over the years.

speed on thier target bows are very comparable to other high end target bows.

but heres the kicker for me and why i like hoyt,

if you decide to go with a mathews you call and say, hey i want an apex7 in my draw length and this poundage, thats all the options you have.

BUT, if you decide to go with a hoyt, you can customize many of thier bows to your needs, example, i have one proelite that has a cam and half with xt2000 limbs, i have another with xt 3000 limbs and c2 cam.

you can get these bows with many differant cam options and limb options to customize the bow for YOU.

HOYT ROCKS


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

ttripp said:


> why hoyt????
> 
> but heres the kicker for me and why i like hoyt,
> 
> ...


One member on here ordered his with an Inferno color riser, and swapped the chrome cams and limb pockets for black, because that was what he wanted. Nice to have options.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

And the Hoyt strings and cables are said to be excellent this year as well! No need to switch to aftermarket!:secret:


----------



## JVasquez (Feb 3, 2007)

*What makes a good target bow?*

Long ATA?brace height?speed?


----------



## 10sMyFriend (Jan 29, 2007)

I've always shot a hoyt, and personally you can't get any better. Hoyts have some vibration but not near as much as the Mathews seem to have. Hoyts are extremely acurate and balanced. I'm shooting an UltraElite, and its the best feeling bow I've ever had in my hand, it levels easier than anything I've ever heard of. And as testimony there are several people at the club her and they all shoot a Mathews or PSE, and they've shot mine. And they all agreed that it is one of the smothest bows they've ever held. But shoot whats comfortable to you.


----------



## Devil_Pimp (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, PSE! The final deal is that they are all prety much the same! 

The engineers from Hoyt go to Mathews, then the mathews engineers go to bowtech! Chance is shooting a PSE and he just won vegas 25k! 

So who is to say what bow is the best? The problem is there is this lingering FAD about hoyt cause the "Best" shooter in the world shoot them! but these guys are paid to shoot all day long, to win all the tournaments, what you do NOT know is that there bows are 100% CUSTOM and you can not buy them! 

You need to forget about the HYPE man and go to your local store, and buy a "Pro" series bow that are in your means! and that feels good in your hand! 

i Love Mathews! had 2 of em! They shoot great! Had also a Hoyt Pro elite the bow shoots well also! had a pse! ALOOONG time ago... Was a cheap beginer bow!

What ever you buy, u need to find accessories that suite you !


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

I DO think that Hoyt builds ONE of the highest quality bows with the limbs that rarely have any trouble, and the Triax limb pockets. But as far as shooting the best, it is most likely the guy that shoots the most, is probably the best.....Provided he is practicing good habits of course. Practice, practice, practice, then go practice some more. :wink:


----------



## cowboy3 (Feb 22, 2007)

*hoyt*

I shoot an ultra sport thats a bottom of the line hoyt and this bow really shoots ! this is my frist cam and half bow and I notice no tork with it . It shoots right down the pipe ,so that has to mean more points at the end of the day.


----------



## Muzzyfied (Apr 23, 2006)

*Hoyt*

I started shooting Hoyt in '94. In those 13yrs I have NEVER had any of my Hoyts let me down. They are very very reliable and I have a HUGE amount of confidence in Hoyt. Confidence that your arrow is going to hit where you aim and that your bow will perform as it did in the 1,000's of practice shots leading up to this point (hunting, 3-d, or spots) is the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT thing you can ask for from your bow. Hoyt is my choice for many reasons but the confidence it gives me is the most important. I shoot a Trykon XL @ 26" and get 280fps out of 295gr FatBoys. I cant complain about that either. The Vectrix is a sweet sweet bow as well, but I think my fiance' will hang me or leave me if I buy a new bow in back to back years. Shoot what you have the most confidence in, Hoyt just happens to be my choice.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Muzzyfied said:


> The Vectrix is a sweet sweet bow as well, but I think my fiance' will hang me or leave me if I buy a new bow in back to back years.


I feel your pain! :wink: My Vulcan was pricey.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Muzzyfied said:


> The Vectrix is a sweet sweet bow as well, but I think my fiance' will hang me or leave me if I buy a new bow in back to back years. Shoot what you have the most confidence in, Hoyt just happens to be my choice.


I fail to see the downside of that arguement ...... LMAO ...just kidding man ....

go and do it anyway


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> what you do NOT know is that there bows are 100% CUSTOM and you can not buy them!


 This statement is totally wrong. One of the members of the club I belong to is a member of Hoyts shooting staff . The bows they get are no different than the bows you and I can order. Dont know who you got this info from but it is WRONG. Now back to the subject, I have the Trykon and I shot the Vetrix XL, and the Vetrix shot very nice and had a great wall . The rollover even with the high letoff was smooth unlike the Trykon at high letoff was uncomfortable on the rollover. On the shot they both were great , no handshock. Unlike the Trykon though on the shot the Vetrix did not slap your arm like the Trykon usually did.


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Why Hoyt? That is exactly right!
Plenty of quality bows out there that dont say Hoyt on them.........its the guy shooting the bow.........:wink:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've had a Hoyt Bow with me in the stand "or stalk" for almost 15 years "first one was a Spectra-Raider in 1992" & each time I get the urge to look for a new Bow I allways finish my search with a Hoyt in hand, to me they feel the best & shoot the best & that even includes my latest ones, Tykon & Trykon XL.

For Spots & 3D I have to agree the Elite models are the cat's meow, smooth no shock & very forgiving with respectable speed, & I have shot Bowtech & Mathews bows & *to me* they just don't compare.

Try a Hoyt & see *for yourself*, you may be supprised or you may find that there not what you are looking for, the thing is, is try out different models & brands, & pick the one that feels best in *your hands* as you shoot your arrow.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Im as happy as can be with my Trykon XL. Esepcially to shoot with a BT release. The wall is solid and the release is soooo clean.

For a real target setup look into the pro or ultra elites....Then theres always the trykon and vectrix XL'S


----------



## MossyO'Man (Jan 11, 2007)

Shoot all the bows you are interested in and then decide on which bow feels best for you. It's like buying a pair of pants. The only bow that will work for you is the one you know you can shoot confidently. I agree that Hoyt makes a great Target bow and has many more target options. But like others said, it is the man behind the bow that matters. As far as your "clubies" go, tell them to not worry about what you shoot. They are only interested because they are looking for something else too!


----------



## HoytArchery4722 (Feb 4, 2007)

*You wont be sorry!*

I shoot the Vectrix XL and I love it, you cant go wrong with a Hoyt. I have owned three of them and all have shot well.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I havent had a bit of problem with any of my Fuse strings yet.....on my 06's or 07's...


----------



## Angela (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a Hoyt Sierra Tec and love it. It is new and I have always shot Hoyt bows. So has my husband and his friends. I have absolutely no vibration with mine. My old one did, but that one was old technology too. This new Hoyt is sweet.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

BowmanJay said:


> I havent had a bit of problem with any of my Fuse strings yet.....on my 06's or 07's...


I was told that the 2007 strings are really good this year.:shade:


----------



## max4grizz700 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Decisions...*

I really appreciate all of the advice. I am still concerned about the vibration and shock coming from the Hoyts. I came from all Mathews bows, my last one being a Switchback, so I am not familiar at all with shock, noise, or vibration. How does the Vectrix XL, 38 seriers, or Elite series compare to the Mathews lineup? Another thing I am concerned about is delivery time. I only have one Hoyt dealer within 75 miles of me, and I hear about how long it takes to get the target colors to the shop. Any advice or stories on that? They are still awersome looking bows, and I will definately shoot and compare before I buy one.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

max4grizz700 said:


> I really appreciate all of the advice. I am still concerned about the vibration and shock coming from the Hoyts. I came from all Mathews bows, my last one being a Switchback, so I am not familiar at all with shock, noise, or vibration. How does the Vectrix XL, 38 seriers, or Elite series compare to the Mathews lineup? Another thing I am concerned about is delivery time. I only have one Hoyt dealer within 75 miles of me, and I hear about how long it takes to get the target colors to the shop. Any advice or stories on that? They are still awersome looking bows, and I will definately shoot and compare before I buy one.


Shoot and compare. The vectrix and vulcan are both fantastic shooters. And the elite series of bows is a no brainer.


----------



## T.H hoytfan (Apr 8, 2005)

I have been a bow hunter for over 10 years and 3D shooting for over 8 years and I always shoot a hoyt. It may be just a personal preference but I just love the hoyt. I did try matthew and bowtec but hoyt is still my best.


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

cuz they r sick


----------



## max4grizz700 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Shot the Vectrix XL!*

I got to shoot the Vectrix XL this past Friday morning. The dealer let me shoot it for about 45 minutes, allowing me to take my time and really get a feel for the bow. I hate to say it, but I sold out! I ordered a black vectrix XL the same day I shot it. The dealer said it would take approximatley 6-8 weeks to get it in from Hoyt. I am really looking forward to it. I also shot the Drenalin, and the Apex 7 from mathews. They were nice bows, but I believe it was time to switch it up. The Vectrix is an awesome bow, and I cant wait to get it fully setup. As soon as I do, I will get some pics up of it. One thing I did notice that was very different between the two companies was I had to bump up to a 29" DL on the Hoyt, as to where I have always shot a comfortable 28"DL on my previous mathews bows. Maybe it has something to do with the Vector Cam&1/2? Has anyone else noticed this when they made the switch? Thanks again for all of the advice.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats on ordering your new bow. I'm sure you will be very happy with your choice.
I've been pretty much a 29" draw on most bows I've shot.


----------



## Keith Thompson (Jul 17, 2005)

> I came from all Mathews bows, my last one being a Switchback, so I am not familiar at all with shock, noise, or vibration. How does the Vectrix XL, 38 seriers, or Elite series compare to the Mathews lineup?


You can't really compare a Switchback to an Elite series bow. That's not comparing apples to apples. The Switchback has NO hand shock. If you compare the Apex or Apex 7- Matthews target bows to the Elite series- Hoyts target bows, then the Matthews bows have WAY more hand shock than the Hoyt Elite series bows.


----------



## IBOMaine (Jul 23, 2007)

*I Have Bow For You*

Hey Hoytshr,

I have a 2005 ProTec at 29.5 draw spirals and brand new never been shot Crackers strings. RH and black marble color. $400 plus shipping TYD.

Thanks,
IBOMaine



hoytshtr said:


> They SUCK!!!!! Just kidding. I love mine. I have owned 4. I am trying to find number 5. I am going to keep my Trykon XL for hunting. I am trying to find a Pro-elite, Protec or 38 Pro for target. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jeepster360 (Jan 22, 2005)

IBOMaine said:


> Hey Hoytshr,
> 
> I have a 2005 ProTec at 29.5 draw spirals and brand new never been shot Crackers strings. RH and black marble color. $400 plus shipping TYD.
> 
> ...


SURE YOU DO !!!!!!! Where were you when I was looking for a used bow, ultra or protec in target color & spirals??? I ended up with an 06 protec inferno cam.5. I have not recieved it yet but it's on its way. I can't wait 

John


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have always shot hoyt I have a dog named Hoyt. This year I did switch to the High Country Iron Mace for Hunting but for a target bow the pro-elite blows everything else away as far as I am concerned. It has no hand shock and is really smooth.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*tried the rest but Hoyt is the best!*

Listen I have been shooting bow since I was six years old and have shot all over the place and have tried many bow's and gimmicks you want to get serious I mean really serious get Hoyt there the best! Target archery win more than anyothers = Hunting nock the arrow and watch the beast drop! there is only one bow and bow company for me HOYT!


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

07 ultra elite, their is not a better target bow. I also have a 05 turbo tech for hunting. In my opinion these bows are total oppsites or each other. The elite is a smooth shooting thing of beauty. The turbo tech is a extremely fast shooting, weapon of mass destruction. I shot a Q2XL for several years and loved it. Until I shoot my first ultra tec. After shooting Hoyts it seems like everything else is a step backwards.


----------



## THORNTON86 (Aug 18, 2007)

Having shot the new Drenalin and the new Vetrix....the Vetrix is by far the bow of choice as far as I am concerned....my buddy just recently bought a Vetrix a few weeks ago... I have since then bought a Black Ice Diamond by Bowtech....I couldn't make my mind up between the two so I just got the lighter, different brand rig...I also shoot it a little better but that's me...as for what you prefer, I would strongly recommend that you go shoot the Vetrix....hard hitting, fast, forgiving, and zero hand shock.... My buddy had never shot a bow in his life and put the Vetrix in his hands, and he's shooting softball sized groups at 35 yards....but I mostly hunt and pleasure shoot....as for him, he is a beginner who will do the same....well good luck with your choice....get you something different and tell the guys at the club to "Catch YOU if THEY can"...... good shootin'!!!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*hoyt is stepin up the game*

Hoyt has found a way to have a bow with blistering speed and smoothness and accuracy with no hand shock its called the vulcan and its incrediable! for hunting or target!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hoyt has one more tornement archery than any other bow in history!*

catch us if you can? been caught and gone a step above! Get serious get a HOYT!


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Tornement ?????*



viperarcher said:


> catch us if you can? been caught and gone a step above! Get serious get a HOYT!


Whats a tornement ???


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

I may be off base with this, but I do feel that their laminated limbs is one of the consistancy in Hoyt's bows. I also shoot a Vulcan, and that bow shoots like no 6.5" BH 33" A-A bow should ever shoot. Wayyy more accurate than I could ever believe. I just wish I could always make it shoot like that.:embara:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*hoyt fuse strings*

The hoyt fuse strings are better then they were, but still think they are not as good as winners choice! and they inhance the performance of the bow!


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

i am considering buying a Hoyt Vulcan but there is tough competetion from mathews, Bowtech and PSE.

Here in Canada at the shop i deal with the pricesorf the bows i am considering are..

Dren- $849
Xforce-$849
Guardian - ??? (havent checked yet)
Vulcan- $1050!!!!!

why so much more? worth the extra coin?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Why Hoyt*

wow I am glad I am not buying a bow in canada thats alot more than here in the usa!
why Hoyt = performance that is unmatched! smooth, no noise, fast, accuracy! total quality! more value for your money


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Kale said:


> i am considering buying a Hoyt Vulcan but there is tough competetion from mathews, Bowtech and PSE.
> 
> Here in Canada at the shop i deal with the pricesorf the bows i am considering are..
> 
> ...


As I say....LIMBS alone are worth it IMO, and the Tec riser has a shinny grip to lessen torquing the bow, and Don't forget the Triax system either...These bows are born tackdrivers the way I see it. I am a Hoyt guy, and may be a bit biased, but I'm a Hoyt guy because they defitely do perform for me, so I keep buying them.


----------



## Iwingohome (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey, any of you guys ever shoot Darton? Im considering a Hoyt Pro elite and a friend of mine was telling me that the cam system is an old Darton design? ever hear of that?


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

if you visit hots website and check out their technologies, that is why i shoot their bows,because everything they do to the structure and design of them all makes sense and they go into great detail to tell you why, i see no other manufacturer offer the techology or the explaination of why they do things to this extent that hoyt offers in their equipment!


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres the set-up I went with. I love this bow so far, although its only been a couple weeks. Shot my personal best twice over already, and have it flying good for spots.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

hoyt makes an awesome bow. i have a hoyt ultra elite and it is an awesome shooting bow. but i shoot my guardian better than my ultra elite and its cheaper quieter smoother and faster. why? because the bow fits me better. it's not necessarily what bow it designed better that causes it to shoot. its the shooter. hoyt limbs are awesome i like the cams better on the bowtech and i like the elite risers but for hunting love the new guardian. i had a trykon xl and i was going to put a set of binary's on it but ended up selling the bow instead. i think that would have been a sweet bow! shoot them all and see what feels the best for you. hoyt bowtech mathews martin w/e you decide to go with will be the best if you shoot them all and see what fits you the best. worst thing you can do is get caught up in names.


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

Iwingohome said:


> Hey, any of you guys ever shoot Darton? Im considering a Hoyt Pro elite and a friend of mine was telling me that the cam system is an old Darton design? ever hear of that?


Well Darton was the first to introduce the Hybrid cam, but Hoyt "took that football and ran with it". They went on to perfect it and innovate it. Does that make it an old design? Not in my book.:wink:

Oh yea, my first bow was a Darton it was great!


----------

